

Dance your way to successful ageing - dreamz
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Health--Science/Dance-your-way-to-successful-ageing/articleshow/4388341.cms

======
reasonattlm
Or, alternately, you could support scientific initiatives aimed at repairing
aging rather than just accept the same boundaries to health and life that your
parents and grandparents suffered under. The SENS Foundation (sens.org) and
Methuselah Foundation (mfoundation.org), for example.

Don't we live in an age of progress, in the midst of a biotechnology
revolution? You wouldn't think so from the way in which people are fixated on
living within the health realities of fifty years ago.

~~~
streety
I consider advice in the context of "hope for the best, but plan for the
worse."

I would _like_ to have the health of a 20-something in a hundred years from
now thanks to some wonder pill but _just in case_ I'm going make sure my
lifestyle supports a long, happy life with the current constraints.

